# Amazon.ca or Chapters.Indigo?



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I need to order some books...which of these two vendors do ehMacers recommend?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I prefer Chapters/Indigo...I usually shop around both sites to see what the availabilities are, and at least for me, Chapters has always had better availability. Amazon.com seems to have slightly better prices; but Chapters has totally free Xpresspost shipping (and they will even ship your items seperately to get them to you faster) if your order is over $40. Amazon offers free shipping over $40 but to the best of my knowledge they will wait until your ENTIRE order is ready to ship (could be 2 weeks + if something is back ordered, and your entire order will be stuck there).

Ordered around $200 worth of stuff from Chapters this holiday season and it got to me amazingly fast.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

CN said:


> I prefer Chapters/Indigo...I usually shop around both sites to see what the availabilities are....


Sounds about right.
I much prefer Amazon.ca but it's a personal choice.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I've shopped at both, and neither has let me down.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Why not make this a poll, and BTW, check out my new avatar!


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

not much of a difference between either, but Chapters Indigo is Canadian so I tend to shop with them


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Never had a problem shopping at chapters.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

audiodan said:


> Why not make this a poll, and BTW, check out my new avatar!


Ok, I will! I may have to open up a new thread, though. 

What did you do to Steve's eyes??? :yikes:


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

CN said:


> Chapters has totally free Xpresspost shipping (and they will even ship your items seperately to get them to you faster) if your order is over $40. Amazon offers free shipping over $40 but to the best of my knowledge they will wait until your ENTIRE order is ready to ship (could be 2 weeks + if something is back ordered, and your entire order will be stuck there).


Thanks CN...didn't know that about the backorder part. I sort of need these books ASAP.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

trump said:


> not much of a difference between either, but Chapters Indigo is Canadian so I tend to shop with them


As a former bookseller, I hate Reisman so it's an even split between her and the American behemoth.


----------

